# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Huancavelica busca convertirse en la primera potencia exportadora de truchas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*En Latinoamérica*  *Huancavelica, may. 12 (ANDINA).-* La empresa privada Peruvian Equaculture Company SAC (Pacsac) invertirá cuatro millones de dólares en la producción y exportación de unas tres mil toneladas de trucha al año provenientes de la laguna Choclococha, con lo que se busca que Huancavelica se convierta en la primera potencia exportadora de la especie en Latinoamérica.  
El negocio productivo se concreta a invitación del presidente regional de Huancavelica, Federico Salas, quien busca capitalizar el potencial en el rubro que tiene el departamento andino.  
Según informó el gobierno regional, la compañía aprovechará cerca de 10 hectáreas de la laguna ubicada en la provincia de Castrovirreyna, la misma que tiene una extensión de mil 500 a mil 700 hectáreas de extensión. "Es decir, la empresa utilizará sólo el 0.62 por ciento del espejo de agua."  
Pacsac proyecta realizar una inversión aproximada de cuatro millones de dólares, de los cuales ya invierte un millón 500 mil dólares en la carretera de entrada a la zona de la planta, construcción del sistema de bombeo de agua, sistema de oxigenación, sistema de proceso de crianza de alevinos, campamentos, jaulas flotantes y otras obras.  
El departamento de Huancavelica tiene cerca de 100 lagunas óptimas para la crianza de truchas, entre medianas y grandes, las cuales se ubican en las provincias de Huancavelica, Huaytará, Castrovirreyna, Angaraes, Acobamba, Tayacaja y Churcampa. 
Al respecto, el presidente regional manifestó que Huancavelica cuenta con recursos hídricos ideales para la inversión de empresas comunales, nacionales y extranjeras.Temas similares: Perú posee la mejor calidad de vientos para convertirse en potencia regional eólica Tractores Agrícolas SONALIKA de la India - Potencia y economía en el Perú I convencion nacional de truchas de exportacion 2011 Artículo: El Perú puede ser potencia de productos orgánicos. Brack: Perú camino a potencia mundial de productos agrícolas orgánicos, sin transgénicos

----------

